# ian batten is famous



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

i just saw ian batten on the news..lol..hes famous now :lol: :lol: nice crab ian.


----------



## matt020593 (May 18, 2008)

Haha, well done Ian.

What channel MJ?

Matt


----------



## Malnra (May 18, 2008)

Ian .. will you autograph my mantis ...


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Haha, well done Ian.What channel MJ?
> 
> Matt


itv news i think?


----------



## Ian (May 18, 2008)

Why the heck were you watching ITV Scot?!?! BBC all the way! (I hope they do see my saying this  )

Cheers anyway, was a bit of the laugh wasn't it.

You like my crabs? Good stuff  

Geoff, sure... shall I fly out, or will you come visit me? =)


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

Ian said:


> Why the heck were you watching ITV Scot?!?! BBC all the way! (I hope they do see my saying this  )Cheers anyway, was a bit of the laugh wasn't it.
> 
> You like my crabs? Good stuff
> 
> Geoff, sure... shall I fly out, or will you come visit me? =)


mayby it was bbc i was watching...half the time i dont even know what day it is. :lol: well done on the interview tho.


----------



## Ian (May 18, 2008)

[SIZE=8pt]Cut back on the green [/SIZE]  

Cheers mate, it was a pretty good feature. ANd it was ITV not BBC, don't worry.


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

Ian said:


> [SIZE=8pt]Cut back on the green [/SIZE]  Cheers mate, it was a pretty good feature. ANd it was ITV not BBC, don't worry.


 :lol: your get bit more business from that i bet..free advertising of your web site.


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2008)

So will the rest of us get to see you, Ian?


----------



## macro junkie (May 18, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> So will the rest of us get to see you, Ian?


im sure he taped it..time to get it on utube ian so the yanks can hear your POSH accent :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2008)

I found this article written a couple weeks ago, but not video. If Ian was in the US, he would probably have been busted already. Hehehe.


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2008)

Didn't realise they wrote one up for the website!

Scott, I do try my best to sound well spoken, for all I know Royalty may have been watching


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2008)

OH YES IAN, the royalty is always watching :lol:


----------

